# I need help



## 3l1zabeth (Jun 28, 2012)

I got 2 baby red eared sliders a few days ago and they eat the pellets and sticks that i feed them. i have freeze dried bloodworms for my betta and i was wondering if the turtles could eat them to. Please help.


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

Yes, turtles can eat the bloodworms, just give them a couple of the worms first to see if the like them. Turtle sticks/pellets would be better food though. 

What size tank are you keeping the baby turtles in? 

Is your betta in the same tank?


----------



## 3l1zabeth (Jun 28, 2012)

My betta is not in the same tank. My turtles are a little bit bigger than a quarter. I am not sure how many gallons they are in now tho


----------



## 3l1zabeth (Jun 28, 2012)

*It has changed now*

Now my baby red eared sliders are in a 20 gallon with a heat lamp( which is in the form of a strip lamp) with a filter and basking spot. Do they need plants or gravel or anything else?


----------

